# No sound in flash

## kaszynek

I have problem with sound in flash (normally sounds works). When i run firefox from konsole i get

```
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
```

I had read about identical problem in:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/no-sound-with-flash-player-in-firefox-after-adding-nvidia-gt-220-graphics-card-809773/

but this advices dont work for me. Maybe i'm making any mistake...

cat /proc/asound/cards shows

```

0 [U0x46d0x9a4    ]: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x9a4

                      USB Device 0x46d:0x9a4 at usb-0000:00:10.4-2, high speed

 1 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx

                      HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfbffc000 irq 17

```

i have tried with (.asoundrc):

```

pcm.!default {

type hw

card 1

}

ctl.!default {

type hw

card 1

}

```

aplay -l shows:

```

card 1: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC660 Analog [ALC660 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

aplay -L

```

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

default:CARD=VT82xx

    HDA VIA VT82xx, ALC660 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=VT82xx,DEV=0

    HDA VIA VT82xx, ALC660 Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=VT82xx,DEV=0

    HDA VIA VT82xx, ALC660 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=VT82xx,DEV=0

    HDA VIA VT82xx, ALC660 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=VT82xx,DEV=0

    HDA VIA VT82xx, ALC660 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=VT82xx,DEV=0

    HDA VIA VT82xx, ALC660 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=VT82xx,DEV=0

    HDA VIA VT82xx, ALC660 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

```

----------

## Featherfoot

I have the same problem. It also shows up when trying to use tvtime.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *kaszynek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pcm.!default {
> 
> type hw

 

That's completely wrong - outputting straight to hardware will not use dmix. And you want to be using dmix. Here's my ~/.asoundrc as an example of something that works.

Run useful commands:

fuser -fv /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*

And while the soundcard is being used:

cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params

Change card0 to e.g. card1 as appropriate.

----------

## Featherfoot

Given that our problem is probably ALSA related, my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf file is shown below. Perhaps you can suggest what to do to make this work again:

bopper modprobe.d # cat alsa.conf   

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

##  OSS/Free portion - card #3

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd_hda_intel index=0

options snd_hda_intel index=1

options snd_usb_audio index=2

options snd_pcsp index=3

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.23 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

----------

## Featherfoot

Output of   fuser -fv /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*

bopper modprobe.d # fuser -fv /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp* 

Specified filename /dev/dsp* does not exist.

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/dev/snd/controlC1:  jc         5827 F.... pulseaudio

/dev/snd/controlC2:  jc         5827 F.... pulseaudio

While flash is running,   cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params

returns either "No such file or directory" or "closed". 

Device "SB" which is my primary sound output also returns "closed."

----------

## PaulBredbury

Please notice the difference between card0 and card1.

Try the command again. Correctly.

----------

## Featherfoot

I guess I don't understand what you're looking for. As seen below, everything is "closed".

jc@bopper ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params 

cat: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params: No such file or directory

jc@bopper ~ $ ls /proc/asound/card0

codec#0  codec#1  codec#2  codec#3  eld#0.0  eld#1.0  eld#2.0  eld#3.0  id  pcm3p  pcm7p  pcm8p  pcm9p

jc@bopper ~ $ ls /proc/asound/card0/pcm3p

info  sub0

jc@bopper ~ $ ls /proc/asound/card0/pcm3p/sub0

hw_params  info  prealloc  prealloc_max  status  sw_params

jc@bopper ~ $ ls /proc/asound/card0/pcm3p/sub0/hw_params

/proc/asound/card0/pcm3p/sub0/hw_params

jc@bopper ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm3p/sub0/hw_params

closed

jc@bopper ~ $ 

cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm7p/sub0/hw_params

closed

jc@bopper ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm8p/sub0/hw_params

closed

jc@bopper ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm9p/sub0/hw_params

closed

jc@bopper ~ $ ls /proc/asound/card1

codec#0  id  pcm0c  pcm0p

jc@bopper ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card1/pcm0c/sub0/hw_params

closed

jc@bopper ~ $ 

jc@bopper ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card1/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params

closed

ljc@bopper ~ $ ls /proc/asound/card2

id  pcm0c  stream0  usbbus  usbid  usbmixer

jc@bopper ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card2/pcm0c/sub0/hw_params

closed

----------

## PaulBredbury

Run the command while playing sound.

You should get e.g.:

```
$ cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params

access: MMAP_INTERLEAVED

format: S32_LE

subformat: STD

channels: 2

rate: 44100 (44100/1)

period_size: 512

buffer_size: 8192
```

----------

## Featherfoot

Sorry that was with flash running and producing No Sound.

I tried the same thing with Amarok running, playing an MP3 file. This one puzzled me: The first time I did it with Amarok, it reported closed. I then repeated it with totem, and got the following result, which then was repeated in Amarok.

bopper jc # cat /proc/asound/card1/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params 

access: MMAP_INTERLEAVED

format: S16_LE

subformat: STD

channels: 2

rate: 44100 (44100/1)

period_size: 8192

buffer_size: 16384

bopper jc # 

Everything else was listed as closed.

----------

## Featherfoot

Anybody else have any ideas?

----------

## Garrappachc

Check if you have recently updated the flash. If yes, try downgrading it.

----------

## Featherfoot

I did that already with no joy.

Tvtime sound also does not work, so I don't really think it is a Flash problem; more of an ALSA problem.

----------

